# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La UE pone duras condiciones para poder abaratar el agua desalada

## NoRegistrado

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201509...ns_mchannel=TW

Entresaco el texto: 



> El Ministerio tendrá que buscar una fórmula para no vulnerar la Directiva Marco y convencer a Bruselas, que tiene la última palabra


Como se puede hacer esto sin vulnerar la DMA??
La ley está para cumplirse, no?

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

